# XNA Creator's Club Content Catalog



## Kreij (Sep 10, 2008)

For anyone interested in working with XNA, Microsoft has compiled many examples of how to do basic to advanced functions in what they call the Creator's Club Content Catalog.

Most of the example files you can download are free (and do not require any kind of registration), however, there are a few that are listed as "Premium" in which case you would have to be a Creator's Club member.

Very interesting stuff and well worth a few minutes to peruse. There are currently 73 items in the catalog so it is plenty to keep you occupied on those sleepless nights


----------



## MadClown (Sep 11, 2008)

looks cool, i herd bout xna a while back, but since i have absolutely no programing knowledge outside of html my dreams are now crushed


----------



## Kreij (Sep 11, 2008)

No one is born knowing how to program.
Get yourself a copy of Visual C# Express and start learning.
You will be surprised at how quickly you can learn programming if you set your mind to it.

Plus you can get tons of help here at TPU


----------

